# Loose Swivel Stud



## Seminole61pf (Dec 6, 2007)

This is probably an elementary question for this forum, sorry. Any help is appreciated though....

I have a wooden stock rifle that I bought, used, 20 years ago. It sees the deer woods every season I have owned it so this gun is by no means new but is in like new condition except for the front Sling Swivel stud which is loose and will not tighten properly. It is not "stripped out" but only tightens  when parallel rather than perpendicular to the barrel. Every hunt is turns 1/2 round or more loose and twist the sling. Very annoying but not enough to retire my favorite rifle. Any good fix ideas?


----------



## mike bell (Dec 6, 2007)

Is it a machine screw or wood screw threads?  

If it  is the wood thread, take it off and replace it with a machine thread that has a nut to tighten it down.  You may have to drill trough the stock and counter bore the inside hole for the nut to clear the barrel.

If it is the machine thread and it keeps coming loose, I had to put a tiny plastic washer under the stud so it would tighten down again.

thats my only guesses with out looking at it.


----------



## Seminole61pf (Dec 6, 2007)

I believe it's wood screw. To be honest, I have been sort of afraid to unscrew it for fear of further damage.

Rifle is a Ruger R MKI LA


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 8, 2007)

if it turns the same half round i would almost bet it is a machine screw and has a nut behind it. a wood screw type would only turn back and forth a couple of times before the threads were stripped.

I would disassemble it and look at what is behind the stud and if it's a nut like i suspect i would tighten it to the place i wanted it and put some locktite on it so it wouldn't turn again


----------



## Doyle (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine does that.  Get yourself a really thin nylon washer.   That will make it tight about 1/2 turn earlier than without the washer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Consider saving the wood stock, and get yourself a good
composite stock...Might even end up beng a bit lighter too....

I replaced the wood Monte Carlo stock on my old Rem 742 a
couple of years ago, and really like the result...Plus now I can
restore my wooden stock
from 30 years of draggin the gun thru the woods...


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Dec 14, 2007)

2 simple ways to resolve:
Back the screw out and fill w/ plastic wood putty and re-tap or even easier...
Wrap the treads w/ a good bit of teflon plumbers tape and screw it back in.


----------

